# Mind change - from one strain tank to duet strain !



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Just took some fresh pics of my tank after re-homing the new 3R (Royal Ruby Red) pick-ups from April's outstanding new Forrest shipment today. These gutsy, outgoing guys were right at home in their new digs within 15 minutes of being placed in the tank.
Just can't wait to see what I hope will be a jazzy color contrast when both strains really develop their mature coloration in a few months.
btw - have sold 3 of the Snakeskins but they won't be in their new owner's hands until Saturday, after which the remaining bunch should be a little more comfortable in their expanded breathing space. 
redrubys pictures by discuspaul - Photobucket


----------



## anessa (Apr 26, 2010)

Those 3R are gorgeous. Wow, what spectacular fish.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Thanks, and they're just going to get better looking as time goes on.


----------

